# Time of death: 1830 hrs



## caljamsam (Jun 26, 2012)

Man I was right there tonight when poor little Red died and went right up to Fish Heaven immediately. 

I noticed he had been ill for the past few days. So now I have to replace poor little Red to keep active little Blooie happy and companions.
I mean I was RIGHT there. That's awl I could do. That's the way poor little Red wanted it to be, I suppose.

At first I thought he was making a miraculous recovery. He started swimming around wildly in the tank. And I was happy for a moment. Then he made one incredibly fast dart to the top of the tank, and that was it. He was dead before he hit the bottom gravel and the wishing stones.

RIP poor little Red. You will be missed. You were a happy, jumpy, quirky little babe.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

RIP little Red. I bet you were a great betta! I bet it was so sad to see him die, I'm sorry.


----------



## caljamsam (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for your condolences AquaKai. However somehow I think he was glad it was over.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Before getting another betta, I suggest you sanitize everything with vinegar that way whatever sickness your betta had, it won't spread to your next betta. Go light on the vinegar on the tank, too much vinegar will break the seal.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Im so sorry

i just lost my rex yesterday i am still crying


----------

